# Supernatural



## ilexdusk (Jul 4, 2017)

HUGEEEE... supernatural fan.. as in I have the tattoo of the anti-possession on my chest like the Winchesters. NO SHAME.

Going to the Convention in Toronto this year as well.

Anyone else a die hard SPN fan?


----------



## JazzMina (Jul 16, 2018)

This is old but I am!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

Necro alert


----------

